

Do you use a template engine in PHP? - wocp

Well I&#x27;m building an application in PHP without a framework, and I found out Haanga (haanga.org).<p>It is a template engine for PHP, like Django, its cache system is pretty good and Menéame (meneame.net, which has a lot of traffic) has been using for a long time.<p>I think that using Haanga may help me to be more organized.<p>What do you think?<p>Thanks in advance.
======
jaachan
Whenever I try to use a template engine, I end up putting too much view logic
in the controller. So we just use PHP files (with the .phtml extension so you
know what's up). It's the default way for the Zend Framework.

------
jtreminio
Haanga hasn't been touched in 7 months.

Check out Twig: [http://twig.sensiolabs.org](http://twig.sensiolabs.org)

~~~
wocp
Yes I can see Haanga hasn't been touched, but it still using in Menéame. I'm
going to check Twig too, thanks.

------
kutarin
Twig is good for me. it like Django template engine.

I think Twig is major template engine in PHP.

~~~
wocp
Well you both have been recommended Twig, I'm going to check it. Thanks a lot.

------
enigmabomb
I use Blade inside of Laravel. Very light weight.

